# How to replace condensor fan motor?



## Marty S.

Black where the old black went, white where the purple was and both browns to the new capacitor. Where the old brown was on the capacitor will be left empty.

Pull the disconnect to the AC before doing anything then push in the contactor. That will discharge the capacitor.


----------



## twags

Thanks for the reply Marty!!! Just a few follow up questions if you don't mind. 

I included two new pictures ("Top of Old Capacitor" current wiring to cap. & "Top of New Capacitor" picture of new cap.)

I assume I need to replace the old capacitor (3 heads) with the new capacitor (2 heads). Based on your explanation and the switch out of the old capacitor, would this be correct.

Info you provided:

Black to where black went (T1)
White where Purple was on the cap.
Both Browns to the cap.

For the correct hook up to the capacitor (since new capacitor old has 2 "heads" (see last picture). Can you let me know if this is correct?
HEAD 1 OF THE NEW CAP.
White where purple was - head 1 of the capacitor (coming from motor)
Red - head 1 of the capacitor (coming from T2)
Other Red - head 1 of the capacitor (coming from starter assist.)

HEAD 2 OF THE NEW CAP.
Brown - head 2 of the cap. (coming from motor)
Brown/White Stripe - head 2 of cap (coming from motor)
Yellow - head 2 of cap. (coming from compressor)
Orange - head 2 of cap. (coming from starter assist.)

For discharging the old capacitor, could you please explain a little more about these instructions - "Pull the disconnect to the AC before doing anything then push in the contactor". For example where is the disconnect (is the outside power to the unit?). Where is the contactor located? 

Thanks in advance for your time. I think I am really close but still not quite there.
Tim


----------



## Marty S.

Before you get too carried away I can see the old capacitor is bad and needs replaced,the top is bulged. Take care of that first then see if the old fan motor works. If not then repost and I'll walk you through the wiring.

Yes there should be a service disconnect mounted outside to kill the high voltage to the AC. Do NOT mess with any wiring unless the power is off.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Good eye, Marty. OP, that is probably the only problem. A new dual run capacitor to replace that old blown up one might cost you $10 max, no motor needed.


----------



## twags

OK, great...thank you!! I will order a capacitor then check back in and let you know how it goes.


----------



## twags

Marty, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I replaced the run capacitor and the fan motor WORKS!! I am all up and running now - just in time for this heat wave! Thanks again - I REALLY appreciate your response.

Tim.


----------



## dmkomin

Just to let you know that you guys have hopefully helped someone else who wasn't involved in the orginal problem! My condenser fan started acting up so I'm looking for motors. Found this site and thanks to the awesome problem description & photos, I knew I had the same equipment and hopefully the same problem (capacitor). Thanks ahead of time to all who posted info.

Now I just have to order that capacitor. Any recommended sites?

Dana


----------



## edouble

Thanks for the capacitor info!! I'm 99% certain that is my problem.











Now I just have to find a place to buy a replacement.
I found this site that is pretty informative on how to replace the capacitor.
http://www.ronstultz.com/knowledge/... the Run Capacitor in the Compressor Unit.htm


----------



## Marty S.

dmkomin said:


> Just to let you know that you guys have hopefully helped someone else who wasn't involved in the orginal problem! My condenser fan started acting up so I'm looking for motors. Found this site and thanks to the awesome problem description & photos, I knew I had the same equipment and hopefully the same problem (capacitor). Thanks ahead of time to all who posted info.
> 
> Now I just have to order that capacitor. Any recommended sites?
> 
> Dana


I would recommend buying the capacitor from a local store like graigers, an electric motor repair shop or one of the HVAC shops instead of ordering over the net. Capacitors are cheap so no sense paying shipping and if it fails within a year instant replacement is better then waiting for days.


----------



## edouble

Picked up capacitor at Graingers this morning for $18. Spent 5 minutes installing the new one, and now...... AC :thumbsup:

thanks!!


----------



## dmkomin

Got a capacitor today and the AC is back up and running! THANK YOU


----------



## Kevin DuBose

Returned home from work to a very hot house. I noticed that while I did have air blowing through the vents, the air was NOT cold. First thing I did was step outside to check the outside unit and immediately noticed the the fan was not spinning. First thing I did was to take a look at the capacitor, which revealed an extensive amount or corrosion. So, I pulled it, bought a new one and installed it. Turn the thermostat on and the fan started spinning like a top. Well my relief was short-lived when approx. 7 hours later the trailer began to warm-up. I stepped outside and noticed the fan had quit spinning. I then turned the A/C off. After about 2 hours of air being turned off, I turned it back on and the fan began to spin. Well, after spinning approx. 3 minutes the fan stop again. I would greatly appreciate any and all insight on this matter. Thank you for your time,

Kevin DuBose


----------



## Master of Cold

Kevin DuBose said:


> Returned home from work to a very hot house. I noticed that while I did have air blowing through the vents, the air was NOT cold. First thing I did was step outside to check the outside unit and immediately noticed the the fan was not spinning. First thing I did was to take a look at the capacitor, which revealed an extensive amount or corrosion. So, I pulled it, bought a new one and installed it. Turn the thermostat on and the fan started spinning like a top. Well my relief was short-lived when approx. 7 hours later the trailer began to warm-up. I stepped outside and noticed the fan had quit spinning. I then turned the A/C off. After about 2 hours of air being turned off, I turned it back on and the fan began to spin. Well, after spinning approx. 3 minutes the fan stop again. I would greatly appreciate any and all insight on this matter. Thank you for your time,
> 
> Kevin DuBose


Time for a new fan motor


----------



## StahlMaster

Master of Cold said:


> Time for a new fan motor


 Could it be a thermal cut off issue?

D


----------



## Kevin DuBose

The motor still works... It'll run for 15 minutes or so and stop. Very well could be a thermal cutoff issue!


----------



## Miester

This set up almost worked for me, but, I fried my new motor trying. I do not have a start assist circuit on my unit. I have a goodman ck24-1b AC unit. I bought the Emerson universal fan motor. I'm swapping out my 3wire motor for the 5 wire universal. Here is what worked for me...

Capasitor: Herm terminal - yellow wire from compressor
Fan terminal - only Brown wire from fan motor
C terminal - Red wire from T2 on contactor and Brown/White wire from fan motor

Fan: Brown going to Capisator fan terminal
white going to T2 terminal (the one with the red wires) on contactor
Red going to T1 terminal (the one with all the black wires) on contactor
Brown/White going to C terminal on Capasitor
Black wire just wrap up with electrical tape and not used since my A/C uses 1/6 (Low) hp speed


----------



## ReVive

I have the same condenser item, same replacement scenario (3-wire original, 4-wire new from Grainger), but my question is how to wire the new motor using the original 3 contactor capacitor. Based on physical appearance, the capacitor doesn't require replacing and I'm not comfortable enough with the basic wiring diagram on the new motor to just connect everything and hope for the best.

That being said, where do I connect the 4 wires (brown, brown/white, black and purple) using the original cap?

Thank you everyone for taking so much time to help through this forum!


----------



## scottmcd9999

You should always replace the capacitor when replacing the motor. Just because a capacitor "looks" okay doesn't mean it is.

A 4 wire motor should have the two Brown wires connected to the Capacitor (and NOTHING else to that cap), and the Black and Purple wires are connected to line voltage. If you could take some pics we could perhaps help you sort this out.


----------



## pauleyman

I'm having a similar problem. I have a 3 wire motor going to a dual run capacitor but the new motor I just picked up from Grainger has more wires. Do I need an additional cap? I replaced my dual run capacitor about 6 weeks ago but again the fan isn't running. I picked up another cap and a new motor this time. They also did not have the exact 1/8hp motor I asked for and sold me a 1/6hp. Is that a problem?


----------



## Doc Holliday

What's the rpm and amp rating of both old and new motors?


----------



## pauleyman

rpm is the same. I'll have to check the amp rating. Not at home at the moment. Had to bug out last night. Ran out of daylight and patience. I think the new motor was supposed to come with it's own run capacitor but even so I'm not sure I would need it.


----------



## scottmcd9999

You should always replace the cap when replacing the motor, but since your current dual cap is only 6 weeks old, you'd be okay with using that IF it's the same MFD and voltage rating. If not, then replace the cap.

You'd have to provide some pictures of the old motor wiring, and a picture of the new motor wiring and wiring diagram (on the motor label).


----------



## anthony b

*changed condeser fan motor from three wire to four wire*

I changed fan motor on my ac unit it was a three wire new one is four wire fan is running good but my old compactior had three prongs new compactior only has two I have red wire that went to this HERM prong that comes from my compresser where does this wire go my compresser will not run without it called where i bought motor they want to charge to come and hook it up


----------



## Sammymh

*Similar Problem*

My condenser fan motor will run for a couple of minutes a stop running and will keep this up until the circuit breaker in the house trips.

I went and purchased a new condenser fan motor, a dual run capacitor, and a single run capacitor for the fan.

The new condenser fan motor has 5 wires instead of 4. I hooked it up everything in the following way.

From condenser fan motor
Black to L1 on the contractor L1
White to L2 on the contractor L2 
Brown to the new single run capacitor (right side, 1 of the 4 post)
Brown/White to the new single run capacitor (Left side, 1 of the 4 post)
Green to Ground

New Dual Capacitor
C post to L2 on the contractor
HERM to Condensor
Fan - NOTHING

My problem is that it is still doing the same thing.

Do I need to run any other wires, or is there another problem all together?


----------



## carmon

Sammymh said:


> My condenser fan motor will run for a couple of minutes a stop running and will keep this up until the circuit breaker in the house trips.
> 
> I went and purchased a new condenser fan motor, a dual run capacitor, and a single run capacitor for the fan.
> 
> The new condenser fan motor has 5 wires instead of 4. I hooked it up everything in the following way.
> 
> From condenser fan motor
> Black to L1 on the contractor L1
> White to L2 on the contractor L2
> Brown to the new single run capacitor (right side, 1 of the 4 post)
> Brown/White to the new single run capacitor (Left side, 1 of the 4 post)
> Green to Ground
> 
> New Dual Capacitor
> C post to L2 on the contractor
> HERM to Condensor
> Fan - NOTHING
> 
> My problem is that it is still doing the same thing.
> 
> Do I need to run any other wires, or is there another problem all together?


not changing a capacitor on a failed motor is like putting your dirty shorts back on after a shower.... there cheap change it.....


----------



## Sammymh

*Thank You*

Carmon,

Thank you for responding.

I did buy a new motor, dual capacitor and fan capacitor. I think it is working, I had 2 wires touching and I pulled them apart and put electrical tape around and working for an hour.

Sammy


----------



## kmillar

I have the same motor as mentioned above and can't figure out where the WHITE wire goes. The capacitor is marked with a 'C', 'HERM'and 'FAN' I currently have the brown wire and brn/wht wire connected to the 'FAN'terminal, one on the right and one on the left. I have the black connected where it was before on the (not sure this is the correct way to say it) circuit part of the unit I believe to be L1. If I can figure out where the white one goes I'll be in business......or maybe it's all wrong. Please help.....it's getting hot in Texas.


----------



## JJboy

kmillar said:


> I have the same motor as mentioned above and can't figure out where the WHITE wire goes. The capacitor is marked with a 'C', 'HERM'and 'FAN' I currently have the brown wire and brn/wht wire connected to the 'FAN'terminal, one on the right and one on the left. I have the black connected where it was before on the (not sure this is the correct way to say it) circuit part of the unit I believe to be L1. If I can figure out where the white one goes I'll be in business......or maybe it's all wrong. Please help.....it's getting hot in Texas.


You have 4 wires motor so

brown wire and brn/wht goes to new capacitor

Black and white goes to TI and T2 on the contactor.

F will be empty on the dual capacitor


----------



## kmillar

JJboy said:


> You have 4 wires motor so
> 
> brown wire and brn/wht goes to new capacitor
> 
> Black and white goes to TI and T2 on the contactor.
> 
> F will be empty on the dual capacitor



Pardon my ignorance, do the browns go to the 'FAN', 'C' or 'HERM' Terminals on the capacitor? They are currently connected to the 'FAN' which has 4 prongs. The orange from the contactor is connected to the 'C' on the capacitor, and PURPLE from compressor to the 'HERM' on capacitor. Just want to make sure I get this right and don't fry anything. Thanks in advance. If you needs pics or more info. please let me know.


----------



## JJboy

kmillar said:


> Pardon my ignorance, do the browns go to the 'FAN', 'C' or 'HERM' Terminals on the capacitor? They are currently connected to the 'FAN' which has 4 prongs. The orange from the contactor is connected to the 'C' on the capacitor, and PURPLE from compressor to the 'HERM' on capacitor. Just want to make sure I get this right and don't fry anything. Thanks in advance. If you needs pics or more info. please let me know.


Check this :
http://www.diychatroom.com/members/jjboy-91755/albums/tools/5630-motor/


----------



## kmillar

Ok...it was too dark last night for me to finish this up so I went back today. The connector I have says T1, T3 and L1, L3. The T3 has the red and orange hooked up to it, but has a spare prong next to the red (refer to picture) Thanks again for your help JJBoy, and by the way I'm in Cedar Park if you want to swing by :thumbup:


----------



## kmillar

UPDATE....the wiring does not work. I connected the WHITE from the fan to the connector and when I turned it the motor hummed and did nothing. Back to the diagrams.

UPDATE.....I looked further at the diagrams/pictures JJboy posted and I made some changes. According to the one diagram The 'O' wire from the fan motor should go the 'C' on the capacitor. Seeing as I do not have an 'O' wire from the fan motor and have a WHITE instead, I connected it to the 'C' on the capacitor and the motor started to run. The compressor started to get hot so I turned it off. Is it the compressor suppose to get hot, and if so, how hot is too hot? The last thing I want is more trouble with the AC. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## JJboy

You can try to tape off Brown with white wire.
Connect Brown wire to FAN (dual Capacitor) and White wire to C (dual capacitor )
Get a extra wire and connect to C (Dual Capacitor) and connect the another end to the contactor (T3). Black wire will be connected to (T1).

I'm in Pflugerville. I can help you out Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## kmillar

Is the way it's hooked up now the wrong way? It works and the fan spins, cold air comes out. If it is wrong, and works but will cause the motor to burn out or other issues I'll try the way you mentioned. Might take you up on Sunday if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## JJboy

kmillar said:


> Is the way it's hooked up now the wrong way? It works and the fan spins, cold air comes out. If it is wrong, and works but will cause the motor to burn out or other issues I'll try the way you mentioned. Might take you up on Sunday if that doesn't do the trick.



If is working and the fan motor is not getting hot. I think, you fixed the problem. If you have a clamp meter, you can check the amp draw to make sure is under manufacturing specification.


----------



## kmillar

Thanks. I'll let it run for a while and check the motor. If it's too hot I'll change out the wiring and see what happens. No clamp meter so I can't test. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kmillar

Everything seems to be working in the config you gave me. (fingers crossed)


----------



## JJboy

let the way it was working :thumbsup:


----------



## kmillar

How do I know if it's really fixed? The other wire configs work as well, is the only to find out for sure is to test with the clamp meter? If so, what wires need to be tested and where can I get the numbers?


----------



## JJboy

kmillar said:


> How do I know if it's really fixed? The other wire configs work as well, is the only to find out for sure is to test with the clamp meter? If so, what wires need to be tested and where can I get the numbers?


Get the amp draw from Fan motor black wire. Check the label for Fan Motor FLA. The amp draw should be less the Fan motor FLA number


----------



## kmillar

Sounds good. If I can get hold of a clamp meter I'll check. So far so good. AC still running. Thanks again.


----------



## BoiseAl

Thank you all sooooo much. I only blew the breaker once before I got it right! Thanks for the link to http://www.diychatroom.com/members/jjboy-91755/albums/tools/5630-motor/
and the discussion about the various wirings.


----------



## nrebecca21

*how to replace condenser fan motor*

i have an emerson ka55hxeea-711 and am trying to replace it with a ao smith universal fd6000. the emerson has three wires and the ao smith has six. can some one please help me figure out how to wire this up?


----------



## mamatrip

I had the same situation only the new motor had wires: brown, brown/white, yellow and black.
I followed your directions, got new capacitor and connected both brown wires there. Connected yellow to a spot where purple previously was and put new black in the spot were old black was.


----------

